#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  WordPress Admin Path Change Tips ! | With My Knowledge

## TamillanSivi

How many of know about the *Simple Methods for* *WordPress Admin Path change* ? I am using the “*WPS Hide Login*” plugin to change the WordPress default Admin path to Hide my website safely! :Closed Now: , If anyone Knows a Any more different plugin or codes Please share it here!


005-Change-WordPress-Login-URL.png

----------

